#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Что за зверь pachug pill?

## Артем Тараненко

Перевод текста по подготовке к закладке в статуи: "While the paint is still wet, inside the statue sprinkle some ground up *pachug pill* (cow pill)" Что это за зверь?

----------


## Юй Кан

Подозревам, что там, как это часто происходит с тибетским, имеет место один из вариантов транслита слова, обозначающего то, о чём -- ниже...

"It is said that once a year, or every month, the mandala plate should be purified. There is *a pill called the pachung*, which I think the tantric college monks have as they need them for consecrations and other purposes such as fire-pujas. The dung from cows which eat one special grass is used to make these pills. I think there are some other ingredients, not only that! One dissolves the pill into saffron-water and dips one's index finger into that and spreads it around the mandala base. The main purpose is to purify the base with a scented smell in order to accumulate merit."

----------

Артем Тараненко (09.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Оно. А теперь бы узнать под каким названием оно проходит по-русски  :Smilie:  Придется применить транслит, наверное  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Пилюли из коровьего помёта. Весьма распространённая субстанция для освящения и пр.

----------

Артем Тараненко (09.05.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Пилюли из коровьего помёта. Весьма распространённая субстанция для освящения и пр.


А чем так коровий помет священен?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пилюли из коровьего помёта. Весьма распространённая субстанция для освящения и пр.


Точнее, полагаю, будет не "помёта", а -- "навоза".

----------

Джигме (09.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А чем так коровий помет священен?


Ну, это особые субстанции для освящения места ретрита. Там три белых, что ли, три чёрных и т.п. Я не знаю, чем именно это священно, просто место нужно этим промывать. Это из тантр.

----------

Джигме (12.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Точнее, полагаю, будет не "помёта", а -- "навоза".


Наверное.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А чем так коровий помет священен?


Введите в Гугле _древняя индия коровий навоз_?

----------


## Нико

Элемент почитания коров присутствует во всех основных священных писаниях индуизма, где описывается, что коровье молоко помогает пробудить в человеке саттвические качества. Коровье гхи (топлёное масло) повсеместно используется при проведении религиозных ритуалов и в обряде приготовления пищи (прасада). Коровий помёт применяется как удобрение в сельском хозяйстве. Принято считать, что он обладает большой очистительной силой и поэтому его также используют для очищения жилища, обмазывая им стены. Дым от коровьего помёта является сильным дезинфицирующим средством. Коровья моча широко применяется в религиозных ритуалах и в медицинских целях. Панчагавья — элемент, обладающий наибольшей очистительной силой, состоит из пяти продуктов, получаемых от коровы: молока, йогурта, гхи, коровьей мочи и помёта. Запрет употребления в пищу коровьего мяса рассматривался как первый шаг к полному вегетарианству.[3]


Вот, из Википедии. Всё-таки это "помёт", Юй Кан.

----------


## Юй Кан

Нико, можно писать хоть "фекалии", хоть "экскременты", хоть... В общем, вариантов в русском много.
Так что выбирайте сами, как проф. редактор? Благо, что профессия корректор нынче практически умерла...
А это значит, что кажен писатель, переводчик, редактор -- сам себе корректор. Правда?
Ну, а словарная справка о разнице между и между у Вас уже есть.

----------


## Нико

> Так что выбирайте сами, как проф. редактор? Благо, что профессия корректор нынче практически умерла...
> А это значит, что кажен писатель, переводчик, редактор -- сам себе корректор. Правда?


Вот это правда. Я знаю проф. корректоров, только они в буддийской сфере не работают, потому как денег мало. Да и с редакторами туго. Я сама себе редактор в последнее время. Честно говоря, это угнетает.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот это правда. Я знаю проф. корректоров, только они в буддийской сфере не работают, потому как денег мало. Да и с редакторами туго. Я сама себе редактор в последнее время. Честно говоря, это угнетает.


Есть такая максима: "Если хочешь, чтобы дело было сделано хо-ро-шо, ты должен делать его САМ". : ) И не заниматься, в случае чего, самооправданием, но молча признавать и исправлять свои косяки.
Да и с чего это вдруг буддиста, проф. переводчика и проф. редактора угнетает принимать _всю ответственность за собственную работу на себя самого_?
Благо, что есть же Инет, где справку можно получить чуть не мгновенно почти по любому вопросу...

----------


## Нико

> Есть такая максима: "Если хочешь, чтобы дело было сделано хо-ро-шо, ты должен делать его САМ". : ) И не заниматься, в случае чего, самооправданием, но молча признавать и исправлять свои косяки.
> Да и с чего это вдруг буддиста, проф. переводчика и проф. редактора угнетает принимать _всю ответственность за собственную работу на себя самого_?
> Благо, что есть же Инет, где справку можно получить чуть не мгновенно почти по любому вопросу...


Есть такая фишка: замыленный взгляд. Хоть сто раз книгу смотри, всё равно много опечаток и стилистических огрехов не увидишь. Поэтому книгу должны делать как минимум три-четыре человека, а не один только переводчик.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть такая фишка: замыленный взгляд. Хоть сто раз книгу смотри, всё равно много опечаток и стилистических огрехов не увидишь. Поэтому книгу должны делать как минимум три-четыре человека, а не один только переводчик.


Это -- про такую фишку и отсутствие идеальных (!) условий -- годится для самооправдания, а не для повышения качества работы и, соответственно, собственной культуры слова! Вот. : )
Так всё же, возвращаясь к теме и повторяя пройденное: как правильнее -- _навоз_ али _помёт_?! : ))

----------


## Нико

> Это -- про такую фишку и отсутствие идеальных (!) условий -- годится для самооправдания, а не для повышения качества работы и, соответственно, собственной культуры слова! Вот. : )
> Так всё же, возвращаясь к теме и повторяя пройденное: как правильнее -- _навоз_ али _помёт_?! : ))


Так в данном случае "помёт" правильнее. Навозом огороды удобряют.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так в данном случае "помёт" правильнее. Навозом огороды удобряют.


%))

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Это -- про такую фишку и отсутствие идеальных (!) условий -- годится для самооправдания, а не для повышения качества работы и, соответственно, собственной культуры слова! Вот. : )


Неправильно Вы говорите. Есть такой процесс издательский. И не зря в нём редакторов и корректоров выдумали.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Неправильно Вы говорите. Есть такой процесс издательский. И не зря в нём редакторов и корректоров выдумали.


Не-а. Фсё мном сказато было правильно. В т.ч., и касательно навозу (каким _удобряют_ не токмо поля) вместо помёту...
А во всём остальном Вы совершенно правы! : )

----------


## Нико

> Не-а. Фсё мном сказато было правильно. В т.ч., и касательно навозу (каким _удобряют_ не токмо поля) вместо помёту...
> А во всём остальном Вы совершенно правы! : )


А чё тагда в Вике про помёт говорится?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А чё тагда в Вике про помёт говорится?


Так не удосужились же справиться по словарям... Какую справку Вам лично и было дадено.
И есть ещё один способ проверять употребление слова: сравнивать виа Гугол встречаемость одного и другого сочетания. (Проверьте, сравнив это для "коровий помёт" и "коровий навоз"?)
Хотя по словарям, всё же, пограмотнЕе будет. По умолчанию.

----------


## Нико

> Так не удосужились же справиться по словарям... Какую справку Вам лично и было дадено.
> И есть ещё один способ проверять употребление слова: сравнивать виа Гугол встречаемость одного и другого сочетания. (Проверьте, сравнив это для "коровий помёт" и "коровий навоз"?)
> Хотя по словарям, всё же, пограмотнЕе будет. По умолчанию.


У меня словарей тут нет. Только интернет. Дайте мне ссылку на мою неправоту.

----------


## Юй Кан

> У меня словарей тут нет. Только интернет. Дайте мне ссылку на мою неправоту.





> Точнее, полагаю, будет не "помёта", а -- "навоза".


Сравните, по ссылкам? Ссылки в моём посте выделены голубым цветом. : )

----------


## Нико

> Сравните, по ссылкам? Ссылки в моём посте выделены голубым цветом. : )


Ну и что? Первое толкование помёта: "Испражнения животного. Коровий помёт". По-моему, всё правильно. )))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну и что? Первое толкование помёта: "Испражнения животного. Коровий помёт". По-моему, всё правильно. )))))


Эт -- по-Вашему. А по-словарному -- при помёте есть и второе значение, какого нету у навозу... %)
Спорим, что спорить больше не бу? : )

----------


## Нико

> Эт -- по-Вашему. А по-словарному -- при помёте есть и второе значение, какого нету у навозу... %)
> Спорим, что спорить больше не бу? : )


Да, лучше больше не спорить. Тем более, тема спора какая-то.... Не очень приятная. ))))))))

----------

Юй Кан (10.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Элемент почитания коров присутствует во всех основных священных писаниях индуизма


будете ссориться, прикрою тему  :Smilie:  Там далее говорится о: "пилюля пяти сущностей коровы (пачуг рильбу, bajug rilbu). Их получают от рыжих или розовых (_не уверен, но говорят, что есть такие_) коров, которых содержат отдельно от других на протяжении месяца на траве и воде. Кормят их только травой, которая произрастает на высокогорьях Тибета. На протяжении этого месяца коровы выпасает гелонг с чистыми обетами. Не гецул. Гелонг собирает молоко, масло, творог, мочу и помет (Юй Кан, наступил на собственное эго и залез в словари, которые суть норма. Навоз и еще раз навоз  :Smilie: ) этой коровы, смешивает их и делает из смеси пилюли. Та же смесь используется для покрытия досок, используемых для рисования песочных мандал, для ступ и для статуй."

Т.о. не только в индуизме такая фигня водится  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> будете ссориться, прикрою тему  Там далее говорится о: "пилюля пяти сущностей коровы (пачуг рильбу, bajug rilbu). Их получают от рыжих или розовых (_не уверен, но говорят, что есть такие_) коров, которых содержат отдельно от других на протяжении месяца на траве и воде. Кормят их только травой, которая произрастает на высокогорьях Тибета. На протяжении этого месяца коровы выпасает гелонг с чистыми обетами. Не гецул. Гелонг собирает молоко, масло, творог, мочу и помет (Юй Кан, наступил на собственное эго и залез в словари, которые суть норма. Навоз и еще раз навоз ) этой коровы, смешивает их и делает из смеси пилюли. Та же смесь используется для покрытия досок, используемых для рисования песочных мандал, для ступ и для статуй."
> 
> Т.о. не только в индуизме такая фигня водится



Я это в принципе где-то как-то знаю. Можно в качестве оффтопа сказать, что в Японии коров пивом моют и поют. А потом их мясо за 500 баксов кг продают.

----------


## Anthony

Коровья таблетка. Чего тут не ясного  :Big Grin: 
Однозначно - не спресованный фарш.

Смотрел фильм про наших буддистов. Там коровьим какам достойное внимание уделяется. И содержат их в кошерных условиях.
Так-что не сомневайтесь. Это именно они  :Smilie:

----------

